# what is better?mare to foal in stable or paddock?



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I prefer out in the open, but only if its safe and clean. If the paddock is grass, sure. A stall can work, but it has to large, usually double the size of a standard box stall.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I'd vote for a clean paddock with baby safe fencing. My boy was born out in the middle of a field with another pregnant mare and he came in with her when it was time for breakfast.  Her letting anyone near him was a different story LOL. 

Is this her first time foaling? Are there any risks you're aware of? How big is said stall? It needs to be at least the size of two standard stalls. You wouldn't want her to cast herself while she's rolling around about to give birth so it needs to be large enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loulou22 (Sep 25, 2013)

This is her third foal,she is 22 yrs old.Our pasture is very nice and green but is on a little slope..the fencing is just posts and wire(not barbed).


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Then I would vote for the stall.
So the baby isn't born on the other side or can get tangled when learning to stand.

Normally I vote for access to stall with a small safe paddock. When my mare foaled she was in the above and chose the paddock. Even though it was raining... I wish I had caught it in time, she was fine, I went to eat supper, then BAM when I went to put her in there was a foal standing beside her, of course!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

All of mine foal out in the pasture like horses have for thousands of years. Never had an issue. Most of mine hate being stalled.


----------



## loulou22 (Sep 25, 2013)

yes you are right ,they have foaled in paddocks and fields for thousands of years.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Our domestic horses are exactly that domesticated - so I never try to give comparisons to wild horses - plenty die foaling and plenty of foals die soon after birth in the wild.
If you have a small safe paddock with fencing that a foal can't slip under and you have no fear of local wildlife that can be a potential risk then you can allow the mare to foal outside. You should be aware that things can go wrong especially with a first foaling so its still essential to keep a watchful eye on what's going on - a good flashlight is a must. Some mares can be very different when they have a foal and try to prevent you from getting near it to check it and the foal are both OK and treat the navel and I do find that that sort of behavior can be better dealt with in a stable
Make sure you find the afterbirth - it should be checked to make sure its all intact and if some animals run off with it or chewed at it that wont be so easy to do
My horses were all used to being stabled and I felt happier that they were stabled to foal - a lot easier to supervise them and deal with any problems immediately


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm on foal watch now, she is going to have it in the pasture. This is her 5-7 foal ( previous owner could not give me an exact number) she always had access to stall to have the foals but always chose the pasture. We are just watching her as best we can and letting her do her thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

MsLady said:


> I'm on foal watch now, she is going to have it in the pasture. This is her 5-7 foal ( previous owner could not give me an exact number) she always had access to stall to have the foals but always chose the pasture. We are just watching her as best we can and letting her do her thing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is the way Lady was this spring. She was separated to get her off fescue, had her own pasture, paddock, and shelter. She would always sleep outside, next to her shelter, so we figured that was her "spot". When she looked near, we spred out a couple bales of straw in her spot, and sure enough, that is where she foaled.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

